# A.F.A.C. Round #1



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

wow we had a great turnout today at YCB's first Indoors and the first A.F.A.C. was a total success. 

We had 18 shooters who hung around after the IFAA round and raised just under $200.00 for Breast Cancer Research. 

The Eliminations were run by none other than Stash himself, and let me tell ya he did a great job. :darkbeer:

The final 3 was head to head but Foghorn pulled it off in the last end. Scott Munro came second, and araz2114 pulled off a close third.

My thanks to all who came today and see you all at The Archers Nook in January 

Here's some pic's of the day.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*final fours .....*

scoring


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Foghorn and Scott in .....*

final elimination


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Our winners .....*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Great pics, had a great time even though I didn't shoot. Can hardly wait to get my bow now.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Outstanding! But how the hell did you manage to get sunlight up there? Or is that some freak lighting illusion coming through the window?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Outstanding! But how the hell did you manage to get sunlight up there? Or is that some freak lighting illusion coming through the window?


Hutty it was wall to wall sunshine today in Newmarket  An absolutely gorgeous day. Almost too nice to be indoors.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Hutty it was wall to wall sunshine today in Newmarket  An absolutely gorgeous day. Almost too nice to be indoors.


Well heres my whine for the month. I had a client move scheduled to Brantford for the weekend and I saw snow and overcast and a lot of cabling and it aint over yet, oh woes me

Anyone know if there's an archery shop in Brantford? Be nice to have another reason to go there


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Great day*

GE it was a great day for a shoot its to bad you don't have a retractable roof for days like today It was a shame to be inside. Fran and I had a blast great to spend a day with people who get along so well. Good to see we raised so much WHAT HAPPENED to the western end of the province???????????????


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hutty, sucks to be you today  

Hogger............. it was indeed a great day. Very relaxed atmosphere........ well except when I tried to call that one end before Rae finished shooting :embara:. Lots of good folks to be around.

And we did do some good....... and had fun while doing it 

Thanks to everyone for coming out  ............. and oh ya........ the absense of "westerners" did not go un-noticed :wink::zip:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

#1 Hogger said:


> GE it was a great day for a shoot its to bad you don't have a retractable roof for days like today It was a shame to be inside. Fran and I had a blast great to spend a day with people who get along so well. Good to see we raised so much *WHAT HAPPENED to the western end of the province???????????????*


Trust me...no one is more dissappointed about missing that shoot than me. It was my weekend to work and I couldn't get any of the other managers to switch off with me. Sorry guys. 

The Nook shoot is Saturday January 6th. The round will be shot on the FITA face...no arrow restriction.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*It's all good....*



ZarkSniper said:


> Trust me...no one is more dissappointed about missing that shoot than me. It was my weekend to work and I couldn't get any of the other managers to switch off with me. Sorry guys.
> 
> The Nook shoot is Saturday January 6th. The round will be shot on the FITA face...no arrow restriction.


Jay, you and several of the others from down that way did let me know that they could not attend, in advance. Sometimes things come up, we all understand.......... Well, except for Araz, he just thinks you Nancy boys were plain chicken :zip:

See you in January


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

*Brantford*

I'm glad I was in Newmarket today and not in Brantford by the sounds of it. The weather was great and the new club house at York County is one of the nicest I"ve seen in Ontario. Plus they made some money for Cancer research. 

Hutnicks there is not a shop in Brantford but there is one in Paris that has a pretty good range. It is on Wilson St on the Grand River directly across from the downtown. Not sure what it is called right now but it is easy to find. I could look it up if you are interested...Pidge:tongue:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Pidge said:


> I'm glad I was in Newmarket today and not in Brantford by the sounds of it. The weather was great and the new club house at York County is one of the nicest I"ve seen in Ontario. Plus they made some money for Cancer research.
> 
> Hutnicks there is not a shop in Brantford but there is one in Paris that has a pretty good range. It is on Wilson St on the Grand River directly across from the downtown. Not sure what it is called right now but it is easy to find. I could look it up if you are interested...Pidge:tongue:


Cripes thanks for bringing up Paris I'd completely forgotten (little brain dead today) about that.:thumbs_up


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

No problem...I have them days too...lol:tongue:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Pidge said:


> No problem...I have them days too...lol:tongue:


I can vouch for that...:wink:


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

pintojk said:


> final elimination



What are those nice big fat shafts that Dietmar's shooting? 

New Carbon Express??:tongue::wink:

Serge


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Look like "Linejammers" with the green label on the shaft.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

congrats again D, good pics, sorry i had to miss it, see u guys in the new year!!! thanks again to every one who came out and put up prizes, etc, ttyl


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Ha Ha Zark...Wait untill I tell Kelly what your getting...LOL..I will take my payoff in twentys Thank you:wink:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Pidge said:


> Ha Ha Zark...Wait untill I tell Kelly what your getting...LOL..I will take my payoff in twentys Thank you:wink:



:mg::zip::no::no:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice pics. However who are those guys that won. The one in middle, well okay I've seen that face in a photo before, maybe from a deer photo or something  but the rest of ya's I'm drawing a blank.


----------

